# parts



## mudbob45 (Jun 24, 2014)

I have am arctic cat xc450 and im lookin for lift kit, snorkle, clutch, u know performence parts. Anyone know a place?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

arcticchat.com has alot of ac parts for sale.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Check MTI for lifts (MudTechINC)


----------



## dragdad (Nov 13, 2014)

Mudbob, I got my clutch kit from Dalton, snorkel kit from wildboar, and 2" flex lift from RTR custom fab.


----------

